# BFN



## Babyblues (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Did my test yesterday and it was negative (again). My clinic said they would see me straight away and explain the options!!!!

Not sure if i can go through this again for a 3rd time! Anyway you dont want to hear my self pitty.

Well done to all you BFP's and sorry t oall you BFN's.

Take Care XXXX


----------



## Toni22 (Feb 12, 2005)

Dear Babyblues

So sorry to hear your news. I too had a -ve today. Was due to test on Thurs but af arrived with a vengeanceso tested today to confirm.

If you are unsure of what to do next, dont do anything hasty. See you clinic, discuss your options then take your time deciding. Also trust your instincts. Youll know if and when the time is right.

Take care

Tonixxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

just wanted to say sorry to babyblues and toni life is so cruel sometimes. Baby blues i hope you find the strength to follow your dream.

jue jue 2xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

hi tony and babyblues...sorry to hear your sad news.....

its really hard this ttc business....people just dont understand until they are on the rollercoaster ride..but i know you have probably been really well supported through this fantastic ff site...

dont know what else to say other than big hugs and take time to recover.....

love als xx


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Dear Toni and Babyblues, so sorry to hear of your results.  Life sucks sometimes.  It is a real rollercoaster this ttc and especially IVF.  I hope you find the peace that we all look for Toni.  Babyblues, take time out to look after yourself before you start again.

With love, AJ xx


----------



## manders (Nov 10, 2005)

HI girls

I'm new to this site and to IVF, so here goes. . .
a BFN for me too yesterday  
but we've all got to keep going and hopefully find some comfort knowing that this IVF thingi does actually work for people.  I too am having thouts on whether I can go throught the emotions again but I'm going to until I get a  
So stick in there!!!

To the girls testing over the next few days, here's hoping you'll give us the inspiration to keep going. good luck 

manders xxxx


----------

